# Everdrive N8 (Famicom/NES flashcart) gets SAVE/LOAD STATE function!



## Hanafuda (Nov 5, 2013)

The fantastic Everdrive N8 flashcart for the Famicom/NES has just been updated by Krikzz to v.8, which adds SAVE/LOAD STATE capability for 18 of the most common mappers, sufficient to enable the new function to apply to most officially released games. (Compatibility chart  here  ) This is a newly implemented function so Krikzz has provisionally warned of there being a possible glitch here or there, to be perfected in a subsequent release ... but it's working like a charm for me so far.

The Everdrive N8 isn't cheap, with $109 being the cheapest price you're going to find, but IMHO you'll be getting your money's worth. It's available in both Famicom and NES form-factors, has high clone console compatibility, and the developer/manufacturer is actively engaged in improving this and all of his other products.

See more at krikzz.com


----------



## raulpica (Nov 5, 2013)

Looks like the N8 is _the_ NES flashcard to get. IIRC, the PowerPak doesn't offer SaveState compatibility, am I right?


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 5, 2013)

As far as I know, Powerpak doesn't use it indeed.


----------



## Celice (Nov 6, 2013)

raulpica said:


> Looks like the N8 is _the_ NES flashcard to get. IIRC, the PowerPak doesn't offer SaveState compatibility, am I right?


For 18 different mappers, that's not exactly the greatest support :/ Still, it's something. Too bad it couldn't beat the PowerPak's price.


----------



## Hanafuda (Nov 6, 2013)

Celice said:


> For 18 different mappers, that's not exactly the greatest support :/ Still, it's something. Too bad it couldn't beat the PowerPak's price.


 


It's a start. Knowing Krikzz, it'll get better, soon. In the past few months, besides this update for the N8, he's also issued major updates for the Everdrive 64 and the Everdrive MD (i.e. Genesis). And he's an active participant on his product support forum and responds promptly to service/repair issues.

Besides, what game is it that you wish to play w. savestates that wouldn't be covered by the supported list? 

As for the Powerpak, nothing wrong with it, but AFAIK it hasn't seen an update in ages and uses CF cards (the Everdrive N8 uses microSD). Plus it costs $135 (and is currently unavailable) so I'm not sure where you're coming from on the price thing. (Unless I'm missing something?)


----------



## Celice (Nov 6, 2013)

I mean, it's still quite expensive for a flashcart :/ Does this cart support Just Breed, as an example? I heard the PowerPak was able to with loopy's mappers, or something like that.

I had owned a PowerPak, but ended up selling it. Playing homebrew and translations on an actual NES does have its novelty, but that was about all :/


----------



## Hanafuda (Nov 6, 2013)

Celice said:


> I mean, it's still quite expensive for a flashcart :/ *Does this cart support Just Breed*, as an example? I heard the PowerPak was able to with loopy's mappers, or something like that.
> 
> I had owned a PowerPak, but ended up selling it. Playing homebrew and translations on an actual NES does have its novelty, but that was about all :/


 

No MMC5 is not supported, yet. This would also be a problem for Castlevania 3, except there is an English translation version of the J rom that works. Both have their pros/cons on the compatibility fringes. I chose the EDN8 because 1) I use an AV Famicom, and it is available in that form factor as well as NES, 2) it uses microSD media, and 3) the ongoing development and support by the manufacturer.


----------



## chartube12 (Nov 6, 2013)

I'll wait for someone to crack the retro n5's programming. Still rumored to be powered by android.


----------



## raulpica (Nov 6, 2013)

chartube12 said:


> I'll wait for someone to crack the retro n5's programming. Still rumored to be powered by android.


It is. And seriously, using cartridge on EMULATORS is one of the most stupid things I've ever heard.

Why pay $$ for REAL cartridges, if you're not going to play them on a REAL system?


----------



## chartube12 (Nov 6, 2013)

raulpica said:


> It is. And seriously, using cartridge on EMULATORS is one of the most stupid things I've ever heard.
> 
> Why pay $$ for REAL cartridges, if you're not going to play them on a REAL system?


 

Maybe I got collection of 100 games and an SNES that works 75 percent of the time. I rather shell out the cash personally for the retron n5 and save the snes the wear and tear.

EDIT If someone hacks the retro n 5 I can see it getting a dumper/ripper in the future. This will also save the wear and tear on the carts, while allowing me to have legally owned (by US standards) and obtained back-ups.


----------



## raulpica (Nov 6, 2013)

chartube12 said:


> Maybe I got collection of 100 games and an SNES that works 75 percent of the time. I rather shell out the cash personally for the retron n5 and save the snes the wear and tear.
> 
> EDIT If someone hacks the retro n 5 I can see it getting a dumper/ripper in the future. This will also save the wear and tear on the carts, while allowing me to have legally owned (by US standards) and obtained back-ups.


A SNES costs something like 10 bucks. You could buy 5-6 with the price of the Retron5 and have so many for spare parts that you could probably pass them down to your nephews without problems.

And it would be the REAL deal, and not some crappy system hacked togheter by a pair of guys using unaccurate Android emulators.


----------



## emmanu888 (Nov 7, 2013)

Does anyone here has the Famicom version ? If so, does it support the custom chips that was in Konami games ? The one that added FM synthesis to the game ?


----------



## Heran Bago (Nov 7, 2013)

Any version of the N8 should work with those. They would only play that fancy Castlevania 3 music on a Famicom or NES with expanded audio mod, even if the N8 is using a pin adapter.

The tiniest caveat is a very small number of users with playchoice-10 PPU RGB modded systems don't output video quite right. I don't know how well it works with the new RGBNES.


----------



## Hanafuda (Nov 7, 2013)

emmanu888 said:


> Does anyone here has the Famicom version ? If so, does it support the custom chips that was in Konami games ? The one that added FM synthesis to the game ?


 

Yeah like Heran Bago said, expansion audio is supported on Famicoms. It only works on an NES if the necessary mod is done to the system. Specs for the N8 can be seen  here . The latest game compatibility chart, which includes comparison with the Powerpak, is  here .


----------



## reprep (Nov 7, 2013)

i knew this would come. thanks Krikzz. as the proud owner of an everdrive N8, everdrive 64 and SD2SNES i will buy more stuff from him.


----------



## Another World (Nov 7, 2013)

i'm hoping he eventually adds mapper 163 support.

-another world


----------

